# Chicken Coop on Craigslist



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

This is from a Craigslist in northern Minnesota. The coop has an interesting design so I thought that it might be worth posting. I also liked the guy's write up on the little coop: 

"I am selling my elevated 4 X 4 chicken coop. It's roughly 3 feet off the ground with trap-door floors for easy cleaning, and it has a back door for entry into the coop. It has a ladder for the front chicken entry. I had it placed next to a covered dog kennel which worked great for leisurely outside time for the hens; if I employed it again, I would build an elevated tractor or pen and attach it to the coop. This would work great for rabbits and other low-maintenance livestock. The walls are insulated; the roof is not; I figured the snow would work as well. Wood chips kept the floor somewhat insulated. I never lost a chicken in the winter; all casualties occurred in the warmer months, mostly due to 'free-range' encounters with chicken-loving varmints. Price is firm @ $350 cash; Fleet/Farm sells a cheaper model that a fox or **** would roll over and laugh at; they might take a run at this one, but they wouldn't take time to laugh at it"


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Chickenens have it Ruff nowdays..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

cva34 said:


> Chickenens have it Ruff nowdays..


Call the SPCA.

Nice coop.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

My grandmas' coop, looked like something a homeless person would live in. Faded barnwood on three sides, rusty tin roof, and double layer of nest boxes built around the insides.....about 10' X 6' X 5' high.....you had to stoop to go in it. In the shade of a big tree. Several roost limbs angled across the corners.

She had a 8' high chickenwire fence around the whole thing in an area about 40' X 20', and would clip the feathers of one wing of the chickens about every other month so they couldn't fly out. It would put them way off balance if they tried to fly.

She usually had about 20 to 25 chickens, and would always let a hen or three set the eggs to keep new stock coming! LOL

A sight to see was when the June bugs were coming out, and she would run an extension cord out there with a single bulb on it.....the June bugs would swarm the light for a week or so, and the chickens would swarm the June bugs. FREE FOOD!

Some would get so full it looked like a soft ball in their craws. They would just stand there like a drunk wobbling. LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Red3Fish said:


> My grandmas' coop, looked like something a homeless person would live in. Faded barnwood on three sides, rusty tin roof, and double layer of nest boxes built around the insides.....about 10' X 6' X 5' high.....you had to stoop to go in it. In the shade of a big tree. Several roost limbs angled across the corners.
> 
> She had a 8' high chickenwire fence around the whole thing in an area about 40' X 20', and would clip the feathers of one wing of the chickens about every other month so they couldn't fly out. It would put them way off balance if they tried to fly.
> 
> ...


Bug zapper!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> This is from a Craigslist in northern Minnesota. The coop has an interesting design so I thought that it might be worth posting. I also liked the guy's write up on the little coop:
> ...


I like it...and may build it this fall...thanks for posting.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good looking Coop!


----------

